# Best keychain light for EDC backup



## smrtprts (Apr 8, 2010)

I looked at the a few other threads about this but they were from 2003 and 2008. 

What are some of my options as far as a small, light, long run time EDC back up key chainer?


----------



## rice rocket (Apr 8, 2010)

How many lumens do you want w/ your long runtime?

4Sevens just released their Quark Mini CR2 for $39 in aluminum. 180 lumens max, but it has low modes too that'll run for much longer. Semi-full review here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/266149

I just picked up a Thrunite Tikey from Goinggear.com for $24. 10 lumen, runtime is something like 7 hours (since it's on alkalines, it'll run dimmer and dimmer as the batteries drain). Full review here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240240


----------



## sol-leks (Apr 8, 2010)

The three main options you have imo are the fenix e01, the itp EOS A3 and the quark mini with whatever battery option you prefer.


----------



## Font size (Apr 8, 2010)

*Keychain Spotlight*


 [FONT=&quot]


smrtprts said:


> What are some of my options as far as a small, light, long run time EDC back up key chainer?


If you want the simplicity of AA cells with a small bright spotlight. Search on Nitecore Ezaa R2. Anything close will be mentioned.[/FONT]


----------



## aim54x (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Keychain Spotlight*

I am personally considering a Fenix E01 but am also awaiting the arrival of a Tank007 TK-703 and a Akoray K-103. The Fenix is only 10 lumens (but is bright enough) and has a long run time (10hrs + 11hrs in moon mode), both the other lights are much more powerful (100lumen + rating) but have shorter run times.

The iTP EOS A3 and Maratac AAA come up often enough as small AAA multimode lights, and I am considering one of these as well.


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 8, 2010)

I keep a 4Sevens Quark Mini AA on my keychain. 

It's very compact, simple to operate, not very big, and with a readily available battery.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Keychain Spotlight*



aim54x said:


> I am personally considering a Fenix E01 but am also awaiting the arrival of a Tank007 TK-703 and a Akoray K-103. The Fenix is only 10 lumens (but is bright enough) and has a long run time (10hrs + 11hrs in moon mode), both the other lights are much more powerful (100lumen + rating) but have shorter run times.
> 
> The iTP EOS A3 and Maratac AAA come up often enough as small AAA multimode lights, and I am considering one of these as well.



Also consider the Nextorch K1,smaller and brighter than the Fenix EO1 best value for sure is the ITP A3,I have all 3 (Fenix-ITP and K1)


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 8, 2010)

+1 for ITPA3 with Eneloop (AAA) for the best cheap but great light for backup. Multimode and will last a long time with an eneloop battery for a long time.
If you are willing to go bigger, get the MiNi AA with Eneloop. will last double the runtime of A3.

:twothumbs


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 8, 2010)

ITP A3 Eos or Fenix LD01 for AAA batteries


----------



## joe1512 (Apr 9, 2010)

Since we are in budgetville, I'd recommend the itp A series.

The A3 is the lightest, smallest one. 2.7 inches long or so and a half inch diameter. Youve got a 2, 18, 80 lumen mode. Between the 2 and 18, I think you are covered nicely.

I recommend using a L92 Energizer Ultimate Lithium. It is a 1.7 volt battery that gives a bit more brightness and is very long lasting at higher current draws. It doesnt leak either. Since this is a BACKUP, I recommend this. They have 15 year shelf life, and a 4 pack costs a whopping 5 bucks or so retail. They are easy to get, and are very lightweight.

-------------
The itp A1 uses a CR123 and is shorter but a lot fatter. It has a 3,30,200 lumen mode. Since you dont need the 200 lumens, you may not want the extra weight. BUT, the CR123 has great energy density and will have great runtime.

-----
The itp A2 uses a AA. Longer than the A1 but slightly skinnier. I'd use the same Lithium primary battery for it.

=========
I think the itp A3 is the right mix of extreme light weight, smallness, quality build, and cheap cost to meet your needs. Runtime at low modes is going to be very good, more than enough for a backup light. If you have eneloops, go ahead and use them. But, since this is a backup light, I don't think that investing in them is a good idea at all. It is just not cost effective to get batteries and charger for a rarely used light, when primary lithiums are 4 for 5 bucks and are lighter weight, great runtime, no self discharge.


----------



## smrtprts (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the great responses guys. I have narrowed it down to the Maratac AAA and ITP A3 upgraded.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 9, 2010)

Good choice on the Maratac AAA. Small, bright, and a nice low for long runtime.

Geoff


----------



## bullfrog (Apr 9, 2010)

*Arc-AAA* has been on my keys for almost 2 years now.

Sometimes I will also clip the *Maratac AAA* on there too, but the Arc never leaves.


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 9, 2010)

Even though these are hard to find I have a Muyshondt ti mako residing on my keychain now. If I recall, they have a runtime of 60hrs on low & 20hrs on high.


----------



## yatsunil (Apr 10, 2010)

+1 for the ITP A1. Just got mine and I really like it a lot. Size is tiny - just right for a keychain andI love that it starts from low (3lm) everytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## Helstar (Apr 10, 2010)

the little ITP AAA my wife carries that on her keys and it is a great light. I love ITP stuff I think it is great stuff got the money. I carry a Nitecore EZ CR2 which I really like only thing is I wish the head did not thread out so much. I have two and both of them the of position is just really threaded out far in my opinion.


----------



## OCD (Apr 11, 2010)

I have the Maratac AAA that I EDC in my pocket. My key chain has a modified Solitaire (head is cut off to shorten it with a rubber cap on the end) holding a spare battery.

If this is a backup that is going on a key ring, I would probably go with the ITP as it has the better attachment point.

Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 12, 2010)

For keychain lights I prefer to carry two Photon Freedoms, one of them having a RED led.IMO the two Photons add less "bulk" to a keychain than a single AAA or CR2 light.The RED Photon offers long runtime and the other (PURPLE in my case) Photon still offers usable emergency light and suits specific tasks.WHITE would better all-around back-up of course but Photons are available in a variety of colors to meet individual needs.The Photons are also relatively inexpensive and hold up well on a keychain. 
There are some very capable AAA/CR2 lights available....actually good enough to EDC in thier own right......but I could never stand having them on my keychain YMMV.
Just my two cents.


----------



## joe1512 (Apr 12, 2010)

Either the itp A3 or the other one are good choices. I believe they are almost identicial, so you are just picking your style preference.

Note that the itp A3 has 4 different versions available to consider:

1) The original 1 mode version. Do Not Want. Multimode is really handy!

2) aluminum multimode. lightweight and good. best head sinking, but that really doesn't matter all that much with 80 lumen max.

3) stainless steel. TWICE the empty weight of the aluminum. But it looks a lot nicer in my opinion. (i have a SS A1) Should wear nicer too.

4) titanium. Bit more expensive for a budget light, but super cool looking, plus with light weight.


I'd also goto the shop and compare a 4 pack of L92 ultimate lithium with eneloops to see if you can tell a weight difference.
13 grams eneloop AAA, 7.6 grams for an L92 AAA.


----------



## smrtprts (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok cool thanks. Does anyone have any experience with these:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3419

or 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1253

for gifts and what not.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 12, 2010)

smrtprts said:


> Ok cool thanks. Does anyone have any experience with these:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3419


 
I got a couple of this and I say it's bright. Good for gift giving and a keychain light. It's very slim and lightweight.


----------



## smrtprts (Apr 12, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> I got a couple of this and I say it's bright. Good for gift giving and a keychain light. It's very slim and lightweight.



Any problems with the LED coming out or it switching on and killing bats? Did it come with 2016 or 2025's? Any idea on runtime?


----------



## ewok8 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have bought 4 packages of the sku1253 10-pack at various times over the past 18 months. Every one of them has worked on arrival, all have had 2x2016 coin cells. The ones I got cannot be turned on accidently, they need firm pressure on the switch. Never tried to determine runtimes as most of them have been for gift giving. They are a true bargain since I can scavenge the coin cells for use in my 10-times-more-expensive Inova Microlight which I carry because of its lifetime warranty.


----------



## toughCookie (Apr 13, 2010)

smrtprts said:


> Ok cool thanks. Does anyone have any experience with these:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1253
> 
> for gifts and what not.


 
I've bought these in the clear white versions (sku.1100) really handy and attached one to every key chain that we have. Plus a few around the odd places in the house in case the lights go out, just reaching over to get one of these is ideal. IMO clear/white gives more light then the black ones that you've quoted above.

Its a cheaper alternative to the Photons.


----------



## aim54x (Apr 14, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> Also consider the Nextorch K1,smaller and brighter than the Fenix EO1 best value for sure is the ITP A3,I have all 3 (Fenix-ITP and K1)


 
Where does one find these Nextorch K1s? SB? 4Sevens? DX? KD?



smrtprts said:


> Ok cool thanks. Does anyone have any experience with these:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1253
> 
> for gifts and what not.


 



toughCookie said:


> I've bought these in the clear white versions (sku.1100) really handy and attached one to every key chain that we have. Plus a few around the odd places in the house in case the lights go out, just reaching over to get one of these is ideal. IMO clear/white gives more light then the black ones that you've quoted above.
> 
> Its a cheaper alternative to the Photons.


 
I just did the same....giving them to a whole bunch of people and then placing the extras on keys/bags that I own


----------



## smrtprts (Apr 14, 2010)

I got sku 1100 as well.


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 15, 2010)

_..giving them to a whole bunch of people and then placing the extras on keys/bags that I own _

_I got sku 1100 as well._

I've done the same. Back up for all my bags and making sure all my friends has a light at hand anytime they needed it. 
I already got a lot of praises on how much it has been useful to them.
+1 for a flashaholic:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------

